# Breakbeam for Prop-1 How-to



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't tested this on a Prop-2 but I dont' see any reason offhand it shouldn't work for that too.

Anyway, here's the how-to I wrote up last night. Please excuse any typos, it was late. 

http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=2243951:BlogPost:9260

I hope somebody else finds this helpful. I know it just solved a whole bunch of issues for my prop control needs.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice work Rob. I cheapo/used/found solar light and a 3 dollar laser pointer make for a (should be) sub $10 solution. Rock on.


----------

